# The INVASION & The RESISTANCE



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

After a few days off following the NYE income catastrophy, started this morning in my usual lucrative fishing holes only to find out after 20 min and from the pax app that there are 4 "enemy" vehicles parked in my 3 miles radius, " I'm always the ONLY car in there and may be another one just driving through"...

Humm really!!.... So I used my pax acount Wich I opened with a prepaid visa and a bogus name " dick ****inshteine" and started pinging each one and cancel 4 min later..one of them called me asking if I wanted him to get me coffee cause he was leaving Starbucks ," r u ****ing serious", so I said sure and canceld on his ass right away, "offering Starbucks coffee WTF"..

So I kept going at it till I saw all them driving away from my spot dragging there tails between there legs...

I know this is immoral but unfortunately there isn't enough bread for all...I come FIRST then the rest of the world .

Thinking of letting loose 15 hyenas trained to bite new uber driver in the streets of my beautiful city Los AngelesTAN...

Peace .. that move made me $70 now
7:30 am LEFT COST..


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Say Wat?


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

What a ****ing asshole you are...


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

When my income is affected I will fight... Asshole with money, better than a broke nice guy


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

Broke nice guy is better than asshole with money and 2 broken arms...


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, that's special.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I will


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Who is the real ass-hole, this driver that's keeps pinging and cancelling or lyft/uber that lets app users do this without a warning to stop this abuse of drivers, then followed by deactivation if they dont,

Brings up another point, how many weekly user of lyft/uber never give more than 4 stars, do they get a email warning.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey *PrivilegedOne, *show us the deed to your new purchase!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

ImAMac4Life said:


> Broke nice guy is better than asshole with money and 2 broken arms...


Broken arms ReAlly !!! Heh


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Good luck with keeping that up. In time you will find someone on the food chain will be smarter than you.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

We are competitors don't forget that...

And blame Travis not me... Cause I will do anything to guarantee bread on my table...


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

IQUOTE="Actionjax, post: 132161, member: 3022"]Good luck with keeping that up. In time you will find someone on the food chain will be smarter than you.[/QUOTE]

I completely agree, but i tend to develop my bread winning skills,


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> So I used my pax acount Wich I opened with a prepaid visa and a bogus name " dick ****inshteine"


This can be used to text these Uber Drivers a link to www.UberPeople.net
More Drivers on the forum can mean better chance of a successful collective action against Uber's policies by Drivers.
Just saying...


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This can be used to text these Uber Drivers a link to www.UberPeople.net
> More Drivers on the forum can mean better chance of a successful collective action against Uber's policies by Drivers.
> Just saying...


It is ridicules how anyone can open a pax account..

Yes dick ****inshteine was accepted as a rider.. ironic


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Just got this from Uber. "Hi there! We do not allow prepaid cards on the system. You'll need to use a credit or debit card when creating an account."


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Good luck with keeping that up. In time you will find someone on the food chain will be smarter than you.


Just for your info Mr. Actionjax, some taxi divers do the same shit, how you may ask:

You book in to a zone your DDS (digital dispatch system) or taxi dispatcher says you are 2nd up, you have friend or family member call in a fake pick-up in that zone, 1st up driver gets fake request, you are now 1st up, real taxi request comes in, you get call, the other taxi driver calls in a no-show, he goes back to 1st up.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Visa


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I know what I did was shocking to some of you, I admit it is immoral, and I am not happy about it, but I don't regret it , and I will do it again if I have to...

Life is not fair, big deal.. I made money that is all I care about


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Just got this from Uber. "Hi there! We do not allow prepaid cards on the system. You'll need to use a credit or debit card when creating an account."


They also told you that you will make more money when they droped the fares


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Just for your info Mr. Actionjax, some taxi divers do the same shit, how you may ask:
> 
> You book in to a zone your DDS (digital dispatch system) or taxi dispatcher says you are 2nd up, you have friend or family member call in a fake pick-up in that zone, 1st up driver gets fake request, you are now 1st up, real taxi request comes in, you get call, the other taxi driver calls in a no-show, he goes back to 1st up.


And we all wonder why the industry needs a shake up. Glad I'm not in an industry that we need to screw one another to make a buck. We just need to work hard and kiss the bosses ass.

Now screwing the client...well long as they think they are getting a good deal and feel good about it, that's a different story.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Ubererx has big potential. I predict a job offer from Uber Corporate for him any day. He would fit the corporate culture perfectly.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I guess you don't enjoy the pleasure of knowing you are making an honest buck. Go all the way then, shop lifting can get you more $$. Scamming....etc..


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Woober said:


> Ubererx has big potential. I predict a job offer from Uber Corporate for him any day. He would fit the corporate culture
> perfectly.


Only if I get to throw rotten tomatoes at Travis


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> And we all wonder why the industry needs a shake up. Glad I'm not in an industry that we need to screw one another to make a buck. We just need to work hard and kiss the bosses ass.
> 
> Now screwing the client...well long as they think they are getting a good deal and feel good about it, that's a different story.


Actionjax, you like that one, try this one, this requires two taxi driving buddy's:

This example requires a little setup for you to understand,

Driver A,
has many person clients, so many times a day driver A books off to go do personal call, which means the other drivers in that zone move up 1 position,

Driver B (buddy of driver A)
Driver B Is 3rd, Driver B has few or no personal clients, gets most calls from dispatch,

Taxi company has no driver GPS.

Driver A gets personal call, Driver A is 1st up and doesn't book off, so the other drivers in zone don't move up 1 position, Driver A picks up personal client, a few minutes later Driver A gets call from dispatch, now everyone moves up 1 position, Driver A gives the call from dispatch to Driver B, Driver B doesn't book off, in the midst of serving call, Driver B makes it to 1St up and gets a call from dispatch, now Driver B had two calls that are rightfully his not his calls.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

just drive said:


> I guess you don't enjoy the pleasure of knowing you are making an honest buck. Go all the way then, shop lifting can get you more $$. Scamming....etc..


Sorry if you were a victim of " dick ****inshteine" .. please accept my apologies meanwhile stay away from my fishing hole


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I just did it again... Only 2 this time
They keep roaming arround like flies over candy...
This a full scale invasion damn


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Actionjax, you like that one, try this one, this requires two taxi driving buddy's:
> 
> This example requires a little setup for you to understand,
> 
> ...


Love the creativity. Guess if I was spending that much time in a car I would be getting creative like that too.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> I know what I did was shocking to some of you, I admit it is immoral, and I am not happy about it, but I don't regret it , and I will do it again if I have to...
> 
> Life is not fair, big deal.. I made money that is all I care about


They will be back tomorrow. Trust me. To them those pings potential hotspot. Then when your name appear they will accept and cancel on you. Or file a complaint with uber. Then they will prob deactivate that account.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They will be back tomorrow. Trust me. To them those pings potential hotspot. Then when your name appear they will accept and cancel on you. Or file a complaint with uber. Then they will prob deactivate that account.


You are right, definitely right, but until tomorrow comes I will be milking today without pitty..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just curious...where is this lucrative magic fishing hole. LA is a big place.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> After a few days off following the NYE income catastrophy, started this morning in my usual lucrative fishing holes only to find out after 20 min and from the pax app that there are 4 "enemy" vehicles parked in my 3 miles radius, " I'm always the ONLY car in there and may be another one just driving through"...
> 
> Humm really!!.... So I used my pax acount Wich I opened with a prepaid visa and a bogus name " dick ****inshteine" and started pinging each one and cancel 4 min later..one of them called me asking if I wanted him to get me coffee cause he was leaving Starbucks ," r u ****ing serious", so I said sure and canceld on his ass right away, "offering Starbucks coffee WTF"..
> 
> ...


Keep doing like that
Youre really funny
And remember
Travis loves u


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> I just did it again... Only 2 this time
> They keep roaming arround like flies over candy...
> This a full scale invasion damn


Lol. I feel the same way but couldn't do what you do. It's funny tho


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I give up, waaaayyyy too many holly popooo


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just curious...where is this lucrative magic fishing hole. LA is a big place.


It is between & between. Right North of the frwy


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> It is between & between. Right North of the frwy


Ahhhhhh...there you are.

Was more curious what area of LA...not an intersection. Not like I'm going to follow you from here in Toronto. I was just curious how bad the areas are in LA. Quick scan it looked pretty flooded. (Except Compton area.....not sure why...could be a gold mine)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't agree with what he is doing. How many of you would work for him?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I may not agree with the tactics. But he is far enough from me to care.

My point...Karma is a *****.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> You are neither coherent nor funny. I'm going to find your dipshit watering hole and punch you in the throat.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> CatnipHigh said:
> ...


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I may not agree with the tactics. But he is far enough from me to care.
> 
> My point...Karma is a *****.


You are right karma just had a failed attempt to get back at me ,but she missed by 1 min ..

$5 in my pocket.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

If I was them after the first cancel I would hit arrived and in car. Let you cancel and make you contact support for refund. I can take many 1 stars and it won't affect my rating before your account gets cancelled.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't agree with what he is doing. How many of you would work for him?


No takers??

Well all Uber drivers work for someone that does this, Uber.
Whenever they need drivers they create a "surge area", once drivers are there it disapears. If you look at it there really isn't much difference.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Spanky said:


> If I was them after the first cancel I would hit arrived and in car. Let you cancel and make you contact support for refund. I can take many 1 stars and it won't affect my rating before your account gets cancelled.


Then I Will get another account with a prepaid mastercard and another bogus name " Don tipper Sr " you will come running.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You have issues, and need a good beat down.


Heh


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Cool down the pace friends. Ya can't go after each other and you can't threaten. Some posts deleted.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Heh


Tell me what its like at the bottom of the food chain where you have to do this kind of crap to make a few pennies. It must be fun driving even part time McDonalds workers around because they can go out and you are forced to work stupid hours for nothing


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> We are competitors don't forget that...
> 
> And blame Travis not me... Cause I will do anything to guarantee bread on my table...


You're a POS


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

ImAMac4Life said:


> Broke nice guy is better than asshole with money and 2 broken arms...


good one


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Just got this from Uber. "Hi there! We do not allow prepaid cards on the system. You'll need to use a credit or debit card when creating an account."


wow


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> Ubererx has big potential. I predict a job offer from Uber Corporate for him any day. He would fit the corporate culture perfectly.


Woober....I will be back on the road in a few days (got USAA insurance figured out thanks to someone on this forum). How is daytime business? I am expecting a rate drop in our area.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Woober....I will be back on the road in a few days (got USAA insurance figured out thanks to someone on this forum). How is daytime business? I am expecting a rate drop in our area.


They are dropping fares everywhere... 
Some posts of the New fares are shocking.. 
Nashville at $ .75 a mile, San diego a a buck a mile, screwed up.

If I lived in San Diego I would move to Tijuana and commute.. I bet cost of living there are cheaper..

Damn you uber you are encouraging illegal immigration to Mexico...

Compadres south of the border should strengthen there borders and be ready for the great uber migration....


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Viva la resistance..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber would never make it to Mexico as..Mexico has already outlawed slavery..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Uber would never make it to Mexico as..Mexico has already outlawed slavery..


Two interesting facts about Mexico.

Mexico has had two black presidents.
And
Mexico actually outlawed slavery 40 years BEFORE the United States.


----------



## formeruberdriver (Dec 27, 2014)

Expend or die , sound familiar, I'm far from accusing you, it's a Wild West move. So you A asshole, but that is a complement, I do not feel sorry for others - I call before I go to werify address , when I was uber. But no more. I'm realy happy for you.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

observer said:


> Two interesting facts about Mexico.
> 
> Mexico has had two black presidents.
> And
> Mexico actually outlawed slavery 40 years BEFORE the United States.


I know enough about Mexico..my dad is from there..

But I can tell you..Mexico right now is tethering on the verge of becoming a failed state..

The kidnapped and murdered students..is a breaking point for civilized society..


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I was talking about us immigrating to Mexico..

But hey thank you for the info.. viva Mexico


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Two interesting facts about Mexico.
> 
> Mexico has had two black presidents.
> And
> Mexico actually outlawed slavery 40 years BEFORE the United States.


Ok, one more fact.  One reason Texas broke away from Mexico is slavery was outlawed.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I know enough about Mexico..my dad is from there..
> 
> But I can tell you..Mexico right now is tethering on the verge of becoming a failed state..
> 
> The kidnapped and murdered students..is a breaking point for civilized society..


Yupp, scary times there in certain places for sure.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I know enough about Mexico..my dad is from there..
> 
> But I can tell you..Mexico right now is tethering on the verge of becoming a failed state..
> 
> The kidnapped and murdered students..is a breaking point for civilized society..


And murdering cartoonists is not? How about destroying two of the tallest office buildings in the world with planes? Are cartels any different than terrorists. I think Mexico just gets a bad rap. I see a lot of promise in their future.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Any one killing civilians, hostages, cashiers, is a terrorist in my books, whatever background they have

Al Capone was a terrorist
Bin Laden was a terrorist
The Hernandez brothers were terrorists
The zodiac killer big ****ing terrorist
Travis is a terrorist a sophisticated one


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Samename said:


> And murdering cartoonists is not? How about destroying two of the tallest office buildings in the world with planes? Are cartels any different than terrorists. I think Mexico just gets a bad rap. I see a lot of promise in their future.


I don't see what the Mayor of a pretty large city ordering the police (and the police actually doing it) to kidnap and murder students has to do with terrorists..???

Most of the Mexican govt. Is bought and paid for by the drug cartels.. and are in effect their lapdogs..

If you ever visit Mexico, and see the police on one side and some rough looking guys on the other side..you are safer if you run in the direction of the rough looking guys.. even if they are holding AK47s..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

And another thing..since the ignorance on some people is mind boggling..my dad's family and millions of other families in Mexico wouldn't be abandoning their homeland, and risking their lives coming to America to wash dishes, pick fruit, or do other back breaking jobs for far less than minimum wage.. if Mexico was on the up and up..or even had potential to be on the up swing..


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Uber would never make it to Mexico as..Mexico has already outlawed slavery..


So why do all the Mexicans want to come here then? If Mexico is so great, go pack a beg and go back to Mexico. Mexicans are like rats, they produce like rats infest every faculty of society.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Any one killing civilians, hostages, cashiers, is a terrorist in my books, whatever background they have
> 
> Al Capone was a terrorist
> Bin Laden was a terrorist
> ...


You keep saying the T word and your going to get swat teamed and disappeared. Your a idiot,comparing UBER to any type of social change movement, you work for UBER by choice . Know one is holding a gun to your head genius. Travis is a ass,but really man. You sound crazy


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> So why do all the Mexicans want to come here then? If Mexico is so great, go pack a beg and go back to Mexico. Mexicans are like rats, they produce like rats infest every faculty of society.


I can tell from your avatar you don't look like you were born here either...


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> I can tell from your avatar you don't look like you were born here either...


Ha ha your a comedian.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I can tell from your avatar you don't look like you were born here either...


Nope, just a proud American born in Mexico.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Nope, just a proud American born in Mexico.


I lived in el paso Texas for three years. I could see,smell Juarez from my house. Mexico is corrupt as hell. My wife is from Durango, Mexico. I love Mexicans just not them invading my country


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> So why do all the Mexicans want to come here then? If Mexico is so great, go pack a beg and go back to Mexico. Mexicans are like rats, they produce like rats infest every faculty of society.


O



Lee56 said:


> So why do all the Mexicans want to come here then? If Mexico is so great, go pack a beg and go back to Mexico. Mexicans are like rats, they produce like rats infest every faculty of society.


Ohhhhh, hold your horses, you are way off subject...

Chill


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok sorry, I love Mexicans, someone needs to do my drywall and cut my grass.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Ha ha your a comedian.


Nope, just a proud American born in Mexico.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> You keep saying the T word and your going to get swat teamed and disappeared. Your a idiot,comparing UBER to any type of social change movement, you work for UBER by choice . Know one is holding a gun to your head genius. Travis is a ass,but really man. You sound crazy





Lee56 said:


> You keep saying the T word and your going to get swat teamed and disappeared. Your a idiot,comparing UBER to any type of social change movement, you work for UBER by choice . Know one is holding a gun to your head genius. Travis is a ass,but really man. You sound crazy


I dont have a phobia against the word "terrorist" , gosh are you afraid of writing it,,

I know Texans are brave and though, u sur u from texas !?

And about you and Mexicans, you should definitely read my thread uber & immigration

You Will probably get high blood pressure..lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Nope, just a proud American born in Mexico.





Lee56 said:


> Ok sorry, I love Mexicans, someone needs to do my drywall and cut my grass.


BTW, if your are going to complain about "foreigners" you really should learn to correctly write *your *language.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

And this is why Uber cuts fares. Continue on!


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> I dont have a phobia against the word "terrorist" , gosh are you afraid of writing it,,
> 
> I know Texans are brave and though, u sur u from texas !?
> 
> ...


When you get disappeared, just remember our conversation  lol


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> BTW, if your are going to complain about "foreigners" you really should learn to write *your *language correctly.


Are you the ****ing grammar police, dickwad I'm driving on the interstate. Your one of those people, you have know substance so you bust out your 
grammar badge. So I didnt comma here or there who gives a ****. I've constructed my sentence properly. I think your meaning capitalization and punctuation so forth. I'm using a iPhone. Secondly both my parents are from Brazil. IspeakPortuguese,Spanish,English. You know how my parents got here to the states. It's called proper immigration not jumping a ****ing border.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> When you get disappeared, just remember our conversation  lol


Then I will tell them you were my accomplice ..

Keep your flying disk running... Will Smith n tomy lee are coming to gechya lol


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Then I will tell them you were my accomplice ..
> 
> Keep your flying disk running... Will Smith n tomy lee are coming to gechya lol


Lol


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Ubererx said:


> I know what I did was shocking to some of you, I admit it is immoral, and I am not happy about it, but I don't regret it , and I will do it again if I have to...
> 
> Life is not fair, big deal.. I made money that is all I care about


To feed my kids with the money made in that way-never.All I could expect after that would be that I will spend all that money on hospital expenses.Terrible,terrible


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Cemal said:


> To feed my kids with the money made in that way-never.All I could expect after that would be that I will spend all that money on hospital expenses.Terrible,terrible


But then you said it... I still can afford the hospital bill... The broke nice guy would have to file chapter 9


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Ubererx said:


> But then you said it... I still can afford the hospital bill... The broke nice guy would have to file chapter 9


Remember,and you will see it-there is no happiness and peace in doing such a terrible things to others.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Cemal said:


> Remember,and you will see it-there is no happiness and peace in doing such a terrible things to others.


I know it is a horrible deed ,but it is not illegal..

Probably I did them a favor, sent them fishing somewhere else instead of them waisting time saturating my spot...

I didn't hurt them just shephered them to another prairie..


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I don't see what the Mayor of a pretty large city ordering the police (and the police actually doing it) to kidnap and murder students has to do with terrorists..???
> 
> Most of the Mexican govt. Is bought and paid for by the drug cartels.. and are in effect their lapdogs..
> 
> If you ever visit Mexico, and see the police on one side and some rough looking guys on the other side..you are safer if you run in the direction of the rough looking guys.. even if they are holding AK47s..


Have you ever been to Mexico?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Samename said:


> Have you ever been to Mexico?


Yes...many times..even lived there for 3 years with my grandmother..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Are you the ****ing grammar police, dickwad I'm driving on the interstate. Your one of those people, you have know substance so you bust out your
> grammar badge. So I didnt comma here or there who gives a ****. I've constructed my sentence properly. I think your meaning capitalization and punctuation so forth. I'm using a iPhone. Secondly both my parents are from Brazil. IspeakPortuguese,Spanish,English. You know how my parents got here to the states. It's called proper immigration not jumping a ****ing border.


1) No, I am not the grammar police.

2) What are you doing "driving on the interstate" and writing on a forum at the same time.

3) If you are an immigrant, legally or illegally, you should not be criticizing other immigrants. There is no difference in what you or they are doing. A piece of paper means nothing. The only thing that matters is if you back up our country.

The way one writes and how one writes is a sign of ones intelligence and character.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

invasion of the uber snatchers


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Ok sorry, I love Mexicans, someone needs to do my drywall and cut my grass.


If you are making fun of drywallers, you need to consider, they make pretty good money.
I hope you aren't making fun of gardeners. Gardeners make good money too. Enough to feed their families and save a little money. I personally know at least 5 gardeners that are multi millionaires.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I think I will thrive in a corrupt country..
I can see my self bribing my way up all the way to the top...

Can I run for mere in Tijuana ?

I promise to build roads , and strengthen infrastructures, free hospitals, free gaz, everyone Will have a job, free buse rides, and build big monuments..

After I win I Will run for governor of Tijuana state, and declare independence from Mexico, and since I'm American Washington Will support me, and I will ask them for $1billion dollar to strengthen the southern border of the new " Republica Popular del Tijuana" 

Yeaaah, but first I need to buy Mexican citizenship,
humm where do I start ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> If you are making fun of drywallers, you need to consider, they make pretty good money.
> I hope you aren't making fun of gardeners. Gardeners make good money too. Enough to feed their families and save a little money. I personally know at least 5 gardeners that are multi millionaires.





Ubererx said:


> I think I will thrive in a corrupt country..
> I can see my self bribing my way up all the way to the top...
> 
> Can I run for mere in Tijuana ?
> ...


Lol, corruption is just as rampant here in the states. In Mexico they call a bribe, a bribe. Here in the states a bribe is called a political contribution.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Lol, corruption is just as rampant here in the states. In Mexico they call a bribe, a bribe. Here in the states a bribe is called a political contribution.


Just ask Uber!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> If you are making fun of drywallers, you need to consider, they make pretty good money.
> I hope you aren't making fun of gardeners. Gardeners make good money too. Enough to feed their families and save a little money. I personally know at least 5 gardeners that are multi millionaires.


Sorry, got to call you on your statement about multimillionaire gardeners. If they exist, they aren't out mowing lawns, which is the common interpretation of the word "gardeners" when describing work done by immigrants. Also, if they indeed exist, where is all that money going? Are they paying taxes on all those millions? I'm sure the IRS would be interested in your multimillionaire gardener friends.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sorry, got to call you on your statement about multimillionaire gardeners. If they exist, they aren't out mowing lawns, which is the common interpretation of the word "gardeners" when describing work done by immigrants. Also, if they indeed exist, where is all that money going? Are they paying taxes on all those millions? I'm sure the IRS would be interested in your multimillionaire gardener friends.


Yupp, you are right.
They don't actually do the work themselves. They have been smart enough to hire employees.
One guy lives east of Sacramento. He began as a gardener, got his landscapers license. When Sacramento housing blew up a few years ago, he did all the landscaping at some new housing developments. When homeowners moved in he stayed as the gardener. Last I talked to him he had 30 guys cutting lawns. 
There's another guy in north San Diego did almost the same thing. 
Three guys in Torrance, Carson area grew their routes to several hundred homes.

I had a route myself for awhile in the 90's, worked one day a week, averaged about 40 dllrs an hour. I stopped because it just didn't challenge me.

The guy in my avatar, that was my dad. He passed away a couple weeks ago. He worked at a factory 10 hours a day, 4 days a week. The other three days, he cut lawns. He saved money, bought houses and apartments, built a couple vacation homes. Pretty much retired at 50.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Yupp, you are right.
> They don't actually do the work themselves. They have been smart enough to hire employees.
> One guy lives east of Sacramento. He began as a gardener, got his landscapers license. When Sacramento housing blew up a few years ago, he did all the landscaping at some new housing developments. When homeowners moved in he stayed as the gardener. Last I talked to him he had 30 guys cutting lawns.
> There's another guy in north San Diego did almost the same thing.
> ...


BTW, as far as taxes go, I can't vouch for anyone except my dad and I. We always paid taxes. I know people complain about taxes (myself included) but taxes are a necessary evil. My dad never asked for or took anything. He earned everything. That is how he raised us.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

observer said:


> Yupp, you are right.
> They don't actually do the work themselves. They have been smart enough to hire employees.
> One guy lives east of Sacramento. He began as a gardener, got his landscapers license. When Sacramento housing blew up a few years ago, he did all the landscaping at some new housing developments. When homeowners moved in he stayed as the gardener. Last I talked to him he had 30 guys cutting lawns.
> There's another guy in north San Diego did almost the same thing.
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss. My Mother died last year too.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Ubererx said:


> I know it is a horrible deed ,but it is not illegal..
> 
> Probably I did them a favor, sent them fishing somewhere else instead of them waisting time saturating my spot...
> 
> I didn't hurt them just shephered them to another prairie..


You could at least tell them not to bring you coffie.You did terrible thing,but you are the one who will lose-sooner or later,


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Geek said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. My Mother died last year too.


Thank you, I am sorry for your loss too. It's never easy losing a loved one.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry for the loss of both of you.My father passed away year ago in my country in Europe,I was here, and couldn't even see him.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cemal said:


> Sorry for the loss of both of you.My father passed away year ago in my country in Europe,I was here, and couldn't even see him.


I am sorry for your loss Cemal. I was very lucky that I was able to be with my dad. I was even luckier to tell him that I loved him. Love was never expressed in my family. It was there and was felt and everyone knew we were loved but it was just never said. My dad was in a coma in May. Docs said that it was time to decide about taking him off life support, he would live for 4-6 hours more. That was a friday night. Mom said we would decide next day. Saturday morning I went into ICU, dad was still in coma. I held my dads hand and crying, asked him if he knew, I loved him. He faintly squeezed my hand and shook his head yes. He later pulled out the tubes and stuff by himself. He gradually got better and came home to be with us for 7 more months. Every day I give thanks for that extra time my family was together. Geek and Cemal I will keep both of your families in my prayers. I know it might sound odd but it really meant a lot to me, to be able to tell my dad, I loved him.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Sure it means so much to express your feelings.In my family, we are always doing that-but I just miss my dad so much,every single day.I didn t see him last 3 years of his life-exept every day on skype,since I moved in US.It was heart attack, and I think it is even worse when you just don't expect that,Keep you in prayers.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Ubererx said:


> I know what I did was shocking to some of you, I admit it is immoral, and I am not happy about it, but I don't regret it , and I will do it again if I have to...
> 
> Life is not fair, big deal.. I made money that is all I care about


do you really think you can prevent drivers from entering your area?? its just a matter of time before your area is flooded with drivers and there's NOTHING you can do about it!! requesting bogus rides and cancelling will be waste of time..


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> After a few days off following the NYE income catastrophy, started this morning in my usual lucrative fishing holes only to find out after 20 min and from the pax app that there are 4 "enemy" vehicles parked in my 3 miles radius, " I'm always the ONLY car in there and may be another one just driving through"...
> 
> Humm really!!.... So I used my pax acount Wich I opened with a prepaid visa and a bogus name " dick ****inshteine" and started pinging each one and cancel 4 min later..one of them called me asking if I wanted him to get me coffee cause he was leaving Starbucks ," r u ****ing serious", so I said sure and canceld on his ass right away, "offering Starbucks coffee WTF"..
> 
> ...


Why not? I love your honesty and your writing style is fun to read.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> It is ridicules how anyone can open a pax account..
> 
> Yes dick ****inshteine was accepted as a rider.. ironic


I'm so glad that Uber rapes me with a one dollar "safe rider" fee every time I pick someone up. You've proven that Ubers' fee does not provide what it claims. You use it to play the system to your benefit, I can't say that I blame you. The real problem is that Uber is getting rich off of safe driver fees when actually you have proven that anyone can use the ap without any type of safe rider protection for drivers. Uber should be called out on this fact as it puts drivers in danger. Uber perpetrates a false sense of security within its' driver workforce with this particular lie.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'm so glad that Uber rapes me with a one dollar "safe rider" fee every time I pick someone up. You've proven that Ubers' fee does not provide what it claims. You use it to play the system to your benefit, I can't say that I blame you. The real problem is that Uber is getting rich off of safe driver fees when actually you have proven that anyone can use the ap without any type of safe rider protection for drivers. Uber should be called out on this fact as it puts drivers in danger. Uber perpetrates a false sense of security within its' driver workforce with this particular lie.


I wonder what Uber really does with that "safety fee". A company I used to work for charged an "environmental fee", all money went into a separate account and had to be used exclusively for environmental clean up supplies.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

The riders fee uber, use it for charity, to get tax brakes..

We are getting it in every hole...

Last nigh first time I worked in the rain...
I miss the days where I worked 16/20hr a week and net $1000 to $1600..

I tasted the real money that is why I feel robbed


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> The riders fee uber, use it for charity, to get tax brakes..
> 
> We are getting it in every hole...
> 
> ...


Those were the days my friends, We thought it would never end.
Me too experienced the same. When i started driving a cab (real cab, not Uber b.s), i made normally 500$ net/ night. Now if i made 100$net in regular basis i am happy.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Woober....I will be back on the road in a few days (got USAA insurance figured out thanks to someone on this forum). How is daytime business? I am expecting a rate drop in our area.


Tell me more about USAA? Days are just "OK" 7a-10a

So far no "temporary winter rate cut" here in Worcester.


----------



## corpsman2012 (Jan 13, 2015)

So wrong but so hilarious!!!! I would want this guy on my team.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> Tell me more about USAA? Days are just "OK" 7a-10a
> 
> So far no "temporary winter rate cut" here in Worcester.


Looks like USAA may have a hybrid rider for really cheap $ within the next few weeks. I will keep you posted. Sorry for the delay, but I was suspended from the forum by the moderators for an inappropriate exchange with Uber Jax. BTW there is a meet & greet at the Marriot Courtyard with the Uber crew today Noon to 5pm.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Looks like USAA may have a hybrid rider for really cheap $ within the next few weeks. I will keep you posted. Sorry for the delay, but I was suspended from the forum by the moderators for an inappropriate exchange with Uber Jax. BTW there is a meet & greet at the Marriot Courtyard with the Uber crew today Noon to 5pm.


Looks like a couple of companies are rolling out cheaper ride share insurance. Hopefully it'll hit my state soon so I can get that insurance monkey bill down to manageable size. Initial read looks like about 25% over std. rate, but will have to wait to see the 'fine print' as they say. *IF they are disavowing any coverage for 'app on, pax in vehicle' in favor of Uber or Lyft only, then the coverage is essentially still worthless for the drivers* (other than they will not be voiding their policy for personal driving) and I have my suspicions that's what it might be.

Will have to wait and see.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I think Mr.* "dick ****inshteine*" is a fun post..

The only think I criticize is that you have choosen a jewish sounding "fake name" and what if this causes some type of *anti-semite reaction*
with one of the drivers you fooled ?
especially the "starbucks" guy..

do you know that* hot coffee* can be a dangerous weapon?
I am totally for legalizing guns but banning hot coffee.. it's simply too dangerous !

You at least found a way to "maximize" your earnings.
*I have chosen a different way and just quit driving for Lyft and Uber..*
I give a **** about the Uber payment guarantee because it's bullshit.

I found a different job and thanks to Uber's superlow income I at least now appreciate having a low but steady income again.
Will not completely delete the drivers app because maybe sometimes I will "Uber a little bit" instead of gambling in Vegas.
It's technically the same.. sometimes you win a few bucks, sometimes you loose some..
But in the end the Bank wins all.. ALWAYS ! And we are not the bank my friend.. we always loose.

I'm not stupid and desperate enough to be a fulltime Uber or Lyft driver.. I know how to use a calculator and see my expenses.
Uber makes mpre profit with their 20% plus the extra dollar than we do keeping "80%" of it..
after all expenses we are the ones to make than 20% but who else realizes?? well I read a lot of posts and see that many drivers now understood.

Good bye Uber I don't miss you too much, but we had a few good times.. "before" you made us cheap street hookers..
we were at least class A prostitutes before.. now we are lined up on every corner of the city.. street hookers on every corner..

"me do it good and looooong.."


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Looks like USAA may have a hybrid rider for really cheap $ within the next few weeks. I will keep you posted. Sorry for the delay, but I was suspended from the forum by the moderators for an inappropriate exchange with Uber Jax. BTW there is a meet & greet at the Marriot Courtyard with the Uber crew today Noon to 5pm.


Yes, I went to the meet and greet it looked a little bit shaky to me. The Uber guy was saying something "big" is coming at the end of next week. Like maybe a big cut in fares?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> Yes, I went to the meet and greet it looked a little bit shaky to me. The Uber guy was saying something "big" is coming at the end of next week. Like maybe a big cut in fares?


...hard to say. Hopefully they will cut the fares so that we will get more rides.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Woober said:


> Yes, I went to the meet and greet it looked a little bit shaky to me. The Uber guy was saying something "big" is coming at the end of next week. Like maybe a big cut in fares?


Yeah, drivers will probably get to grovel at some other corporate asshole companies feet for nothing.

Pump monkeys are a dime a dozen in the corporate world.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...hard to say. Hopefully they will cut the fares so that we will get more rides.


Prediction: *Fare Fire Sale* in Worcester, sub $1.00/mile - end of next week with Uber "Hourly Guarantees".


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> Prediction: *Fare Fire Sale* in Worcester, sub $1.00/mile - end of next week with Uber "Hourly Guarantees".


.....all indications seem to point in that direction. I would risk the guarantees (as long as there was not a "1 trip per hour" requirement and if the acceptance rate were 80%). I have a "direct line" to the Uber ops manager who twice granted me my guarantees after I was initially told that I "did not qualify". If you are right, we will have to meet up.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....as long as there was not a "1 trip per hour" requirement...


*The 1 trip per hour is Uber's new standard feature. *And you are correct, makes 10-12 bucks an hour pretty ridiculous. ALSO NOTE now the guarantees and minimum requirements are averaged out over an entire one week pay period. (Which can be good or bad depending on how a driver plays it.)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> *The 1 trip per hour is Uber's new standard feature. *And you are correct, makes 10-12 bucks an hour pretty ridiculous. ALSO NOTE now the guarantees and minimum requirements are averaged out over an entire one week pay period. (Which can be good or bad depending on how a driver plays it.)


That 1 trip per hour is the real killer. The one week pay period does not bother me as much as the 1 trip per hour ( I only drive during the day). We all know what $12 per hour equates to after Uber's 20% and after gas....less than the new $9 hr Massachusetts minimum wage. What is your opinion as to what the required minimum number of hours on line might be?


----------

